# My Handbrake DVD Ripper suddenly stopped working for no reason



## MamaLuigi (May 14, 2009)

Hi
I have this very annoying problem with my copy of Handbrake DVD Ripper for Mac.
This is very frustrating because i make my own videos and I want to store some on my computer from the DVDs, but Handbrake is not doing what it should do.
It was working 10 minutes ago but suddenly after the conversion it stopped.
I have not changed any setting
I put in a DVD that I made. Then I want to rip it, but Handbrake scans the DVD for 1 second, then it says "The DVD Ripped Successfully!" When it didn't, because the certain clip is not on my computer.

Please help me, this is very urgent. Thanks

ps I have looked "Handbrake DVD Ripper not Working" on Google, and surprisingly nothing came up.

*UPDATE* It only seems to do this to only one of the clips on the DVD....Hmm. The DVD is fine.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Handbrake isn't a DVD ripper, it's an encoder. VLC actually does the ripping.

At this point you haven't given us enough information to give you any educated device, we'd all be guessing.

You need to attach the log file for us to help. You can just hit the *Activity Window* button in Handbrake and copy and paste the log from there after you try reading that DVD.


----------



## thenzdaddy (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi.

Handbrake was working fine until just now, when it enclodes some or part of a DVD, tells me it has finished when in fact it hasnt!

Here is a log file:

[12:42:50] hb_init: starting libhb thread
[12:42:50] macgui: Handbrake Version: 4580svn x86_64 (2012040501)
[12:42:50] hb_init: starting libhb thread
[12:42:50] hb_init: starting libhb thread
[12:42:53] macgui: hbInstances path to this instance: /Applications/HandBrake.app
[12:42:53] macgui: hbInstance found instance pidnum:50046 at path: /Applications/HandBrake.app
[12:42:53] macgui: hbInstance MATCH FOUND, our pidnum is:50046
[12:42:53] macgui: Pid for this instance:50046
[12:42:53] macgui: HBQueueController : My Pidnum is 50046
[12:43:23] macgui: trying to open video_ts folder (parent directory chosen)
[12:43:23] macgui: Preview: Disabling HUD Controls
[12:43:23] macgui: trying to open a physical dvd at: /Volumes/ETCC1986
[12:43:23] macgui: libdvdcss.2.dylib found for decrypting physical dvd
[12:43:23] macgui: Minimum length of title for scan: 900000
[12:43:23] hb_scan: path=/dev/disk1, title_index=0
libbluray/bdnav/index_parse.c:157: indx_parse(): error opening /dev/disk1/BDMV/index.bdmv
libbluray/bluray.c:1471: nav_get_title_list(/dev/disk1) failed (0x10319a400)
[12:43:23] bd: not a bd - trying as a stream/file instead
libdvdnav: Using dvdnav version 4.1.3
libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.11 for DVD access
NAME OPEN FAILED
libdvdnav: Unable to find map file '/Users/glenndunkerley/.dvdnav/.map'
libdvdnav: DVD disk reports itself with Region mask 0x00400000. Regions: 1 2 3 4 5 6 8

libdvdread: Attempting to retrieve all CSS keys
libdvdread: This can take a _long_ time, please be patient

libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.VOB at 0x00000139
libdvdread: Elapsed time 0
libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_01_0.VOB at 0x000001b1
libdvdread: Elapsed time 0
libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_01_1.VOB at 0x000038da
libdvdread: Elapsed time 0
libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_02_0.VOB at 0x002011c1
libdvdread: Elapsed time 0
libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_02_1.VOB at 0x0020120e
libdvdread: Elapsed time 0
libdvdread: Found 2 VTS's
libdvdread: Elapsed time 0
libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.11 for DVD access
[12:43:26] scan: DVD has 3 title(s)
[12:43:26] scan: scanning title 1
[12:43:26] scan: opening IFO for VTS 1
[12:43:26] scan: duration is 01:30:26 (5426090 ms)
[12:43:26] pgc_id: 1, pgn: 1: pgc: 0x108119220
[12:43:26] scan: vts=1, ttn=1, cells=0->14, blocks=0->2087098, 2087099 blocks
[12:43:26] scan: checking audio 1
[12:43:26] scan: id=0x80bd, lang=Unknown (AC3), 3cc=und ext=0
[12:43:26] scan: title 1 has 15 chapters
[12:43:26] scan: chap 1 c=0->0, b=0->14772 (14773), 35205 ms
[12:43:26] scan: chap 2 c=1->1, b=14773->208279 (193507), 486819 ms
[12:43:26] scan: chap 3 c=2->2, b=208280->336451 (128172), 352534 ms
[12:43:26] scan: chap 4 c=3->3, b=336452->589608 (253157), 645659 ms
[12:43:26] scan: chap 5 c=4->4, b=589609->792867 (203259), 534637 ms
[12:43:26] scan: chap 6 c=5->5, b=792868->983244 (190377), 491534 ms
[12:43:26] scan: chap 7 c=6->6, b=983245->1206585 (223341), 565819 ms
[12:43:26] scan: chap 8 c=7->7, b=1206586->1296631 (90046), 243334 ms
[12:43:26] scan: chap 9 c=8->8, b=1296632->1353389 (56758), 161222 ms
[12:43:26] scan: chap 10 c=9->9, b=1353390->1579066 (225677), 607901 ms
[12:43:26] scan: chap 11 c=10->10, b=1579067->1681005 (101939), 262544 ms
[12:43:26] scan: chap 12 c=11->11, b=1681006->1763601 (82596), 213314 ms
[12:43:26] scan: chap 13 c=12->12, b=1763602->1864324 (100723), 268630 ms
[12:43:26] scan: chap 14 c=13->13, b=1864325->1978626 (114302), 288460 ms
[12:43:26] scan: chap 15 c=14->14, b=1978627->2087098 (108472), 268470 ms
[12:43:26] scan: aspect = 0
[12:43:26] scan: scanning title 2
[12:43:26] scan: opening IFO for VTS 1
[12:43:26] scan: duration is 01:30:26 (5426090 ms)
[12:43:26] pgc_id: 2, pgn: 1: pgc: 0x108119220
[12:43:26] scan: vts=1, ttn=2, cells=0->14, blocks=0->2087098, 2087099 blocks
[12:43:26] scan: checking audio 1
[12:43:26] scan: id=0x80bd, lang=Unknown (AC3), 3cc=und ext=0
[12:43:26] scan: title 2 has 15 chapters
[12:43:26] scan: chap 1 c=0->0, b=0->14772 (14773), 35205 ms
[12:43:26] scan: chap 2 c=1->1, b=14773->208279 (193507), 486819 ms
[12:43:26] scan: chap 3 c=2->2, b=208280->336451 (128172), 352534 ms
[12:43:26] scan: chap 4 c=3->3, b=336452->589608 (253157), 645659 ms
[12:43:26] scan: chap 5 c=4->4, b=589609->792867 (203259), 534637 ms
[12:43:26] scan: chap 6 c=5->5, b=792868->983244 (190377), 491534 ms
[12:43:26] scan: chap 7 c=6->6, b=983245->1206585 (223341), 565819 ms
[12:43:26] scan: chap 8 c=7->7, b=1206586->1296631 (90046), 243334 ms
[12:43:26] scan: chap 9 c=8->8, b=1296632->1353389 (56758), 161222 ms
[12:43:26] scan: chap 10 c=9->9, b=1353390->1579066 (225677), 607901 ms
[12:43:26] scan: chap 11 c=10->10, b=1579067->1681005 (101939), 262544 ms
[12:43:26] scan: chap 12 c=11->11, b=1681006->1763601 (82596), 213314 ms
[12:43:26] scan: chap 13 c=12->12, b=1763602->1864324 (100723), 268630 ms
[12:43:26] scan: chap 14 c=13->13, b=1864325->1978626 (114302), 288460 ms
[12:43:26] scan: chap 15 c=14->14, b=1978627->2087098 (108472), 268470 ms
[12:43:26] scan: aspect = 0
[12:43:26] scan: scanning title 3
[12:43:26] scan: opening IFO for VTS 2
[12:43:27] scan: duration is 00:00:30 (30000 ms)
[12:43:27] pgc_id: 1, pgn: 1: pgc: 0x109424c80
[12:43:27] scan: vts=2, ttn=1, cells=0->0, blocks=0->12807, 12808 blocks
[12:43:27] scan: checking audio 1
[12:43:27] scan: id=0xa0bd, lang=Unknown (LPCM), 3cc=und ext=0
[12:43:27] scan: title 3 has 1 chapters
[12:43:27] scan: chap 1 c=0->0, b=0->12807 (12808), 30000 ms
[12:43:27] scan: aspect = 0
libdvdnav: DVD disk reports itself with Region mask 0x00400000. Regions: 1 2 3 4 5 6 8
[12:43:29] scan: decoding previews for title 1
libdvdnav: DVD disk reports itself with Region mask 0x00400000. Regions: 1 2 3 4 5 6 8
[12:43:29] scan: title angle(s) 1
[12:43:30] scan: audio 0x80bd: AC-3, rate=48000Hz, bitrate=192000 Unknown (AC3) (2.0 ch)
[12:43:31] scan: 10 previews, 720x576, 25.000 fps, autocrop = 4/2/12/12, aspect 4:3, PAR 16:15
[12:43:31] Title is likely interlaced or telecined (9 out of 10 previews). You should do something about that.
[12:43:31] scan: decoding previews for title 2
libdvdnav: DVD disk reports itself with Region mask 0x00400000. Regions: 1 2 3 4 5 6 8
[12:43:32] scan: title angle(s) 1
[12:43:32] scan: audio 0x80bd: AC-3, rate=48000Hz, bitrate=192000 Unknown (AC3) (2.0 ch)
[12:43:33] scan: 10 previews, 720x576, 25.000 fps, autocrop = 4/2/12/12, aspect 4:3, PAR 16:15
[12:43:33] Title is likely interlaced or telecined (9 out of 10 previews). You should do something about that.
[12:43:33] scan: decoding previews for title 3
libdvdnav: DVD disk reports itself with Region mask 0x00400000. Regions: 1 2 3 4 5 6 8
[12:43:34] scan: title angle(s) 1
[12:43:34] scan: audio 0xa0bd: LPCM, rate=48000Hz, bitrate=1536000 Unknown (LPCM) (2.0 ch)
[12:43:34] scan: 10 previews, 720x576, 25.000 fps, autocrop = 0/0/0/0, aspect 4:3, PAR 16:15
[12:43:34] Title is likely interlaced or telecined (10 out of 10 previews). You should do something about that.
[12:43:34] scan: title (0) job->width:688, job->height:528
[12:43:34] scan: title (1) job->width:688, job->height:528
[12:43:34] scan: title (2) job->width:720, job->height:544
[12:43:35] libhb: scan thread found 3 valid title(s)
[12:43:35] macgui: showNewScan: This is a new source item scan
[12:43:35] macgui: Preview: Enabling HUD Controls
[12:43:59] macgui: Rip: Pending queue count is 0
[12:43:59] macgui: createQueueFileItem: Getting Audio from prepareAudioForQueueFileJob ...
[12:43:59] macgui: createQueueFileItem: Returned getting audio from prepareAudioForQueueFileJob
[12:43:59] macgui: getNextPendingQueueIndex next pending encode index is:0
[12:43:59] macgui: scanning specifically for title: 1
[12:43:59] hb_scan: path=/dev/disk1, title_index=1
libbluray/bdnav/index_parse.c:157: indx_parse(): error opening /dev/disk1/BDMV/index.bdmv
libbluray/bluray.c:1471: nav_get_title_list(/dev/disk1) failed (0x103038200)
[12:43:59] bd: not a bd - trying as a stream/file instead
libdvdnav: Using dvdnav version 4.1.3
libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.11 for DVD access
NAME OPEN FAILED
libdvdnav: Unable to find map file '/Users/glenndunkerley/.dvdnav/.map'
libdvdnav: DVD disk reports itself with Region mask 0x00400000. Regions: 1 2 3 4 5 6 8

libdvdread: Attempting to retrieve all CSS keys
libdvdread: This can take a _long_ time, please be patient

libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.VOB at 0x00000139
libdvdread: Elapsed time 0
libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_01_0.VOB at 0x000001b1
libdvdread: Elapsed time 0
libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_01_1.VOB at 0x000038da
libdvdread: Elapsed time 0
libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_02_0.VOB at 0x002011c1
libdvdread: Elapsed time 0
libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_02_1.VOB at 0x0020120e
libdvdread: Elapsed time 0
libdvdread: Found 2 VTS's
libdvdread: Elapsed time 0
libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.11 for DVD access
[12:44:02] scan: DVD has 3 title(s)
[12:44:02] scan: scanning title 1
[12:44:02] scan: opening IFO for VTS 1
[12:44:02] scan: duration is 01:30:26 (5426090 ms)
[12:44:02] pgc_id: 1, pgn: 1: pgc: 0x1081a5310
[12:44:02] scan: vts=1, ttn=1, cells=0->14, blocks=0->2087098, 2087099 blocks
[12:44:02] scan: checking audio 1
[12:44:02] scan: id=0x80bd, lang=Unknown (AC3), 3cc=und ext=0
[12:44:02] scan: title 1 has 15 chapters
[12:44:02] scan: chap 1 c=0->0, b=0->14772 (14773), 35205 ms
[12:44:02] scan: chap 2 c=1->1, b=14773->208279 (193507), 486819 ms
[12:44:02] scan: chap 3 c=2->2, b=208280->336451 (128172), 352534 ms
[12:44:02] scan: chap 4 c=3->3, b=336452->589608 (253157), 645659 ms
[12:44:02] scan: chap 5 c=4->4, b=589609->792867 (203259), 534637 ms
[12:44:02] scan: chap 6 c=5->5, b=792868->983244 (190377), 491534 ms
[12:44:02] scan: chap 7 c=6->6, b=983245->1206585 (223341), 565819 ms
[12:44:02] scan: chap 8 c=7->7, b=1206586->1296631 (90046), 243334 ms
[12:44:02] scan: chap 9 c=8->8, b=1296632->1353389 (56758), 161222 ms
[12:44:02] scan: chap 10 c=9->9, b=1353390->1579066 (225677), 607901 ms
[12:44:02] scan: chap 11 c=10->10, b=1579067->1681005 (101939), 262544 ms
[12:44:02] scan: chap 12 c=11->11, b=1681006->1763601 (82596), 213314 ms
[12:44:02] scan: chap 13 c=12->12, b=1763602->1864324 (100723), 268630 ms
[12:44:02] scan: chap 14 c=13->13, b=1864325->1978626 (114302), 288460 ms
[12:44:02] scan: chap 15 c=14->14, b=1978627->2087098 (108472), 268470 ms
[12:44:02] scan: aspect = 0
[12:44:02] scan: decoding previews for title 1
libdvdnav: DVD disk reports itself with Region mask 0x00400000. Regions: 1 2 3 4 5 6 8
[12:44:03] scan: title angle(s) 1
[12:44:03] scan: audio 0x80bd: AC-3, rate=48000Hz, bitrate=192000 Unknown (AC3) (2.0 ch)
[12:44:05] scan: 10 previews, 720x576, 25.000 fps, autocrop = 4/2/12/12, aspect 4:3, PAR 16:15
[12:44:05] Title is likely interlaced or telecined (9 out of 10 previews). You should do something about that.
[12:44:05] scan: title (0) job->width:688, job->height:528
[12:44:05] libhb: scan thread found 1 valid title(s)
[12:44:05] macgui: ScanDone state received from fQueueEncodeLibhb
[12:44:05] macgui: Preset: Custom
[12:44:05] macgui: processNewQueueEncode number of passes expected is: 1
[12:44:05] macgui: Start / Stop set to chapters
[12:44:05] macgui: prepareJob exiting
[12:44:05] 1 job(s) to process
[12:44:05] starting job
[12:44:05] sync: expecting 135677 video frames
[12:44:05] job configuration:
[12:44:05] * source
[12:44:05] + /dev/disk1
[12:44:05] + title 1, chapter(s) 1 to 15
[12:44:05] * destination
[12:44:05] + /Users/glenndunkerley/Desktop/For iTunes/ETCC 1986.m4v
[12:44:05] + container: MPEG-4 (.mp4 and .m4v)
[12:44:05] + chapter markers
[12:44:05] * video track
[12:44:05] + decoder: mpeg2
[12:44:05] + bitrate 7000 kbps
[12:44:05] + frame rate: 25.000 fps -> peak rate limited to nan fps
[12:44:05] + filters
[12:44:05] + Framerate Shaper (2:27000000:900900)
[12:44:05] + frame rate: 25.000 fps -> peak rate limited to 29.970 fps
[12:44:05] + Crop and Scale (704:576:4:2:12:12)
[12:44:05] + source: 720 * 576, crop (4/2/12/12): 696 * 570, scale: 704 * 576
[12:44:05] + loose anamorphic
[12:44:05] + storage dimensions: 704 * 576, mod 16
[12:44:05] + pixel aspect ratio: 16 / 15
[12:44:05] + display dimensions: 750 * 576
[12:44:05] + encoder: H.264 (x264)
[12:44:05] + quality: 20.00 (RF)
[12:44:05] * audio track 1
[12:44:05] + decoder: Unknown (AC3) (2.0 ch) (track 1, id 0x80bd)
[12:44:05] + bitrate: 192 kbps, samplerate: 48000 Hz
[12:44:05] + mixdown: Stereo
[12:44:05] + encoder: AAC (CoreAudio)
[12:44:05] + bitrate: 160 kbps, samplerate: 48000 Hz
[12:44:05] * audio track 2
[12:44:05] + decoder: Unknown (AC3) (2.0 ch) (track 1, id 0x80bd)
[12:44:05] + bitrate: 192 kbps, samplerate: 48000 Hz
[12:44:05] + AC3 Passthru
libdvdnav: Using dvdnav version 4.1.3
libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.11 for DVD access
NAME OPEN FAILED
libdvdnav: Unable to find map file '/Users/glenndunkerley/.dvdnav/.map'
libdvdnav: DVD disk reports itself with Region mask 0x00400000. Regions: 1 2 3 4 5 6 8

libdvdread: Attempting to retrieve all CSS keys
libdvdread: This can take a _long_ time, please be patient

libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.VOB at 0x00000139
libdvdread: Elapsed time 0
libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_01_0.VOB at 0x000001b1
libdvdread: Elapsed time 0
libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_01_1.VOB at 0x000038da
libdvdread: Elapsed time 0
libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_02_0.VOB at 0x002011c1
libdvdread: Elapsed time 0
libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_02_1.VOB at 0x0020120e
libdvdread: Elapsed time 0
libdvdread: Found 2 VTS's
libdvdread: Elapsed time 0
libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.11 for DVD access
libdvdnav: DVD disk reports itself with Region mask 0x00400000. Regions: 1 2 3 4 5 6 8
[12:44:06] encx264: encoding with stored aspect 16/15
[12:44:06] encx264: Encoding at constant RF 20.000000
x264 [warning]: --psnr used with psy on: results will be invalid!
x264 [warning]: --tune psnr should be used if attempting to benchmark psnr!
x264 [info]: using SAR=16/15
x264 [info]: using cpu capabilities: MMX2 SSE2Fast SSSE3 FastShuffle SSE4.1 Cache64
x264 [info]: profile High, level 3.0
[12:44:07] reader: first SCR 146 id 0xe0 DTS 28800
[12:44:07] mpeg2: "Chapter 1" (1) at frame 0 time 3600
[12:44:07] sync: first pts is 3600
[12:44:28] macgui: Rip: Pending queue count is 0
[12:44:29] macgui: cancelling current job and stopping the queue
[12:44:29] reader: done. 1 scr changes
[12:44:29] work: average encoding speed for job is 18.731920 fps
[12:44:29] sync: got 410 frames, 135677 expected
[12:44:29] render: 390 frames output, 0 dropped and 0 duped for CFR/PFR
[12:44:29] render: lost time: 0 (0 frames)
[12:44:29] render: gained time: 0 (0 frames) (0 not accounted for)
[12:44:29] mpeg2 done: 414 frames
x264 [info]: frame I:6 Avg QP:20.88 size: 28662 PSNR Mean Y:44.49 U:50.06 V:50.34 Avg:45.68 Global:44.63
x264 [info]: frame P:216 Avg QP:23.00 size: 18484 PSNR Mean Y:41.40 U:47.64 V:48.08 Avg:42.69 Global:42.24
x264 [info]: frame B:114 Avg QP:24.99 size: 7030 PSNR Mean Y:39.21 U:46.53 V:47.30 Avg:40.61 Global:40.34
x264 [info]: consecutive B-frames: 33.9% 60.7% 5.4% 0.0%
x264 [info]: mb I I16..4: 14.0% 62.1% 23.9%
x264 [info]: mb P I16..4: 3.1% 14.1% 3.6% P16..4: 43.4% 23.3% 10.2% 0.0% 0.0% skip: 2.3%
x264 [info]: mb B I16..4: 0.2% 0.9% 0.4% B16..8: 48.4% 10.9% 2.5% direct: 8.3% skip:28.3% L0:36.2% L1:50.2% BI:13.6%
x264 [info]: 8x8 transform intra:66.8% inter:74.5%
x264 [info]: coded y,uvDC,uvAC intra: 74.9% 65.6% 16.3% inter: 47.1% 48.7% 0.7%
x264 [info]: i16 v,h,dc,p: 12% 53% 6% 29%
x264 [info]: i8 v,h,dc,ddl,ddr,vr,hd,vl,hu: 19% 22% 20% 5% 6% 7% 7% 6% 8%
x264 [info]: i4 v,h,dc,ddl,ddr,vr,hd,vl,hu: 8% 72% 6% 2% 2% 2% 3% 2% 3%
x264 [info]: i8c dc,h,v,p: 56% 25% 12% 6%
x264 [info]: Weighted P-Frames: Y:12.5% UV:8.3%
x264 [info]: ref P L0: 63.5% 15.2% 14.9% 6.2% 0.3%
x264 [info]: ref B L0: 87.6% 12.2% 0.2%
x264 [info]: ref B L1: 98.7% 1.3%
x264 [info]: SSIM Mean Y:0.9720747 (15.540db)
x264 [info]: PSNR Mean Y:40.714 U:47.305 V:47.856 Avg:42.034 Global:41.528 kb/s:2955.97
[12:44:30] mux: track 0, 0 frames, 0 bytes, 0.00 kbps, fifo 512
[12:44:30] mux: track 1, 0 frames, 0 bytes, 0.00 kbps, fifo 1024
[12:44:30] mux: track 2, 0 frames, 0 bytes, 0.00 kbps, fifo 512
[12:44:30] libhb: work result = 0
[13:03:39] macgui: Rip: Pending queue count is 0
[13:03:40] macgui: createQueueFileItem: Getting Audio from prepareAudioForQueueFileJob ...
[13:03:40] macgui: createQueueFileItem: Returned getting audio from prepareAudioForQueueFileJob
[13:03:40] macgui: getNextPendingQueueIndex next pending encode index is:1
[13:03:41] macgui: scanning specifically for title: 1
[13:03:41] hb_scan: path=/dev/disk1, title_index=1
libbluray/bdnav/index_parse.c:157: indx_parse(): error opening /dev/disk1/BDMV/index.bdmv
libbluray/bluray.c:1471: nav_get_title_list(/dev/disk1) failed (0x11802d000)
[13:03:41] bd: not a bd - trying as a stream/file instead
libdvdnav: Using dvdnav version 4.1.3
libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.11 for DVD access
NAME OPEN FAILED
libdvdnav: Unable to find map file '/Users/glenndunkerley/.dvdnav/.map'
libdvdnav: DVD disk reports itself with Region mask 0x00400000. Regions: 1 2 3 4 5 6 8

libdvdread: Attempting to retrieve all CSS keys
libdvdread: This can take a _long_ time, please be patient

libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.VOB at 0x00000139
libdvdread: Elapsed time 0
libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_01_0.VOB at 0x000001b1
libdvdread: Elapsed time 0
libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_01_1.VOB at 0x000038da
libdvdread: Elapsed time 0
libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_02_0.VOB at 0x002011c1
libdvdread: Elapsed time 0
libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_02_1.VOB at 0x0020120e
libdvdread: Elapsed time 0
libdvdread: Found 2 VTS's
libdvdread: Elapsed time 0
libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.11 for DVD access
[13:03:45] scan: DVD has 3 title(s)
[13:03:45] scan: scanning title 1
[13:03:45] scan: opening IFO for VTS 1
[13:03:45] scan: duration is 01:30:26 (5426090 ms)
[13:03:45] pgc_id: 1, pgn: 1: pgc: 0x1081ac8d0
[13:03:45] scan: vts=1, ttn=1, cells=0->14, blocks=0->2087098, 2087099 blocks
[13:03:45] scan: checking audio 1
[13:03:45] scan: id=0x80bd, lang=Unknown (AC3), 3cc=und ext=0
[13:03:45] scan: title 1 has 15 chapters
[13:03:45] scan: chap 1 c=0->0, b=0->14772 (14773), 35205 ms
[13:03:45] scan: chap 2 c=1->1, b=14773->208279 (193507), 486819 ms
[13:03:45] scan: chap 3 c=2->2, b=208280->336451 (128172), 352534 ms
[13:03:45] scan: chap 4 c=3->3, b=336452->589608 (253157), 645659 ms
[13:03:45] scan: chap 5 c=4->4, b=589609->792867 (203259), 534637 ms
[13:03:45] scan: chap 6 c=5->5, b=792868->983244 (190377), 491534 ms
[13:03:45] scan: chap 7 c=6->6, b=983245->1206585 (223341), 565819 ms
[13:03:45] scan: chap 8 c=7->7, b=1206586->1296631 (90046), 243334 ms
[13:03:45] scan: chap 9 c=8->8, b=1296632->1353389 (56758), 161222 ms
[13:03:45] scan: chap 10 c=9->9, b=1353390->1579066 (225677), 607901 ms
[13:03:45] scan: chap 11 c=10->10, b=1579067->1681005 (101939), 262544 ms
[13:03:45] scan: chap 12 c=11->11, b=1681006->1763601 (82596), 213314 ms
[13:03:45] scan: chap 13 c=12->12, b=1763602->1864324 (100723), 268630 ms
[13:03:45] scan: chap 14 c=13->13, b=1864325->1978626 (114302), 288460 ms
[13:03:45] scan: chap 15 c=14->14, b=1978627->2087098 (108472), 268470 ms
[13:03:45] scan: aspect = 0
[13:03:45] scan: decoding previews for title 1
libdvdnav: DVD disk reports itself with Region mask 0x00400000. Regions: 1 2 3 4 5 6 8
[13:03:46] scan: title angle(s) 1
[13:03:46] scan: audio 0x80bd: AC-3, rate=48000Hz, bitrate=192000 Unknown (AC3) (2.0 ch)
[13:03:48] scan: 10 previews, 720x576, 25.000 fps, autocrop = 4/2/12/12, aspect 4:3, PAR 16:15
[13:03:48] Title is likely interlaced or telecined (9 out of 10 previews). You should do something about that.
[13:03:48] scan: title (0) job->width:688, job->height:528
[13:03:48] libhb: scan thread found 1 valid title(s)
[13:03:48] macgui: ScanDone state received from fQueueEncodeLibhb
[13:03:48] macgui: Preset: Custom
[13:03:48] macgui: processNewQueueEncode number of passes expected is: 1
[13:03:48] macgui: Start / Stop set to chapters
[13:03:48] macgui: prepareJob exiting
[13:03:48] 1 job(s) to process
[13:03:48] starting job
[13:03:48] sync: expecting 135677 video frames
[13:03:48] job configuration:
[13:03:48] * source
[13:03:48] + /dev/disk1
[13:03:48] + title 1, chapter(s) 1 to 15
[13:03:48] * destination
[13:03:48] + /Users/glenndunkerley/Desktop/For iTunes/ETCC 1986.m4v
[13:03:48] + container: MPEG-4 (.mp4 and .m4v)
[13:03:48] + chapter markers
[13:03:48] * video track
[13:03:48] + decoder: mpeg2
[13:03:48] + bitrate 7000 kbps
[13:03:48] + frame rate: 25.000 fps -> peak rate limited to nan fps
[13:03:48] + filters
[13:03:48] + Framerate Shaper (2:27000000:900900)
[13:03:48] + frame rate: 25.000 fps -> peak rate limited to 29.970 fps
[13:03:48] + Crop and Scale (704:576:4:2:12:12)
[13:03:48] + source: 720 * 576, crop (4/2/12/12): 696 * 570, scale: 704 * 576
[13:03:48] + loose anamorphic
[13:03:48] + storage dimensions: 704 * 576, mod 16
[13:03:48] + pixel aspect ratio: 16 / 15
[13:03:48] + display dimensions: 750 * 576
[13:03:48] + encoder: H.264 (x264)
[13:03:48] + quality: 20.00 (RF)
[13:03:48] * audio track 1
[13:03:48] + decoder: Unknown (AC3) (2.0 ch) (track 1, id 0x80bd)
[13:03:48] + bitrate: 192 kbps, samplerate: 48000 Hz
[13:03:48] + mixdown: Stereo
[13:03:48] + encoder: AAC (CoreAudio)
[13:03:48] + bitrate: 160 kbps, samplerate: 48000 Hz
[13:03:48] * audio track 2
[13:03:48] + decoder: Unknown (AC3) (2.0 ch) (track 1, id 0x80bd)
[13:03:48] + bitrate: 192 kbps, samplerate: 48000 Hz
[13:03:48] + AC3 Passthru
libdvdnav: Using dvdnav version 4.1.3
libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.11 for DVD access
NAME OPEN FAILED
libdvdnav: Unable to find map file '/Users/glenndunkerley/.dvdnav/.map'
libdvdnav: DVD disk reports itself with Region mask 0x00400000. Regions: 1 2 3 4 5 6 8

libdvdread: Attempting to retrieve all CSS keys
libdvdread: This can take a _long_ time, please be patient

libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.VOB at 0x00000139
libdvdread: Elapsed time 0
libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_01_0.VOB at 0x000001b1
libdvdread: Elapsed time 0
libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_01_1.VOB at 0x000038da
libdvdread: Elapsed time 0
libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_02_0.VOB at 0x002011c1
libdvdread: Elapsed time 0
libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_02_1.VOB at 0x0020120e
libdvdread: Elapsed time 0
libdvdread: Found 2 VTS's
libdvdread: Elapsed time 0
libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.11 for DVD access
libdvdnav: DVD disk reports itself with Region mask 0x00400000. Regions: 1 2 3 4 5 6 8
[13:03:49] encx264: encoding with stored aspect 16/15
[13:03:49] encx264: Encoding at constant RF 20.000000
x264 [warning]: --psnr used with psy on: results will be invalid!
x264 [warning]: --tune psnr should be used if attempting to benchmark psnr!
x264 [info]: using SAR=16/15
x264 [info]: using cpu capabilities: MMX2 SSE2Fast SSSE3 FastShuffle SSE4.1 Cache64
x264 [info]: profile High, level 3.0
[13:03:50] reader: first SCR 146 id 0xe0 DTS 28800
[13:03:50] mpeg2: "Chapter 1" (1) at frame 0 time 3600
[13:03:50] sync: first pts is 3600
[13:04:42] mpeg2: "Chapter 2" (2) at frame 889 time 3204000
[13:17:51] mpeg2: "Chapter 3" (3) at frame 13057 time 47008800
GUI ERROR dialog: dvdnav: Read Error, Error reading from DVD.
[13:23:22] reader: done. 1 scr changes
[13:23:25] work: average encoding speed for job is 15.438512 fps
[13:23:25] sync: got 17881 frames, 135677 expected
[13:23:25] render: 17881 frames output, 0 dropped and 0 duped for CFR/PFR
[13:23:25] render: lost time: 0 (0 frames)
[13:23:25] render: gained time: 0 (0 frames) (0 not accounted for)
[13:23:25] mpeg2 done: 17881 frames
x264 [info]: frame I:178 Avg QP:19.96 size: 32109 PSNR Mean Y:44.50 U:49.54 V:49.96 Avg:45.64 Global:45.36
x264 [info]: frame P:11443 Avg QP:22.49 size: 15923 PSNR Mean Y:41.94 U:47.53 V:48.00 Avg:43.15 Global:42.97
x264 [info]: frame B:6260 Avg QP:24.41 size: 6271 PSNR Mean Y:40.00 U:46.52 V:47.17 Avg:41.33 Global:41.13
x264 [info]: consecutive B-frames: 35.9% 46.5% 17.6% 0.1%
x264 [info]: mb I I16..4: 10.9% 64.0% 25.1%
x264 [info]: mb P I16..4: 2.6% 6.7% 3.1% P16..4: 50.6% 23.6% 10.4% 0.0% 0.0% skip: 2.9%
x264 [info]: mb B I16..4: 0.1% 0.3% 0.1% B16..8: 52.7% 8.9% 1.8% direct: 8.5% skip:27.7% L0:39.1% L1:50.6% BI:10.3%
x264 [info]: 8x8 transform intra:54.8% inter:74.9%
x264 [info]: coded y,uvDC,uvAC intra: 72.2% 68.1% 17.1% inter: 45.4% 54.6% 0.7%
x264 [info]: i16 v,h,dc,p: 8% 69% 4% 19%
x264 [info]: i8 v,h,dc,ddl,ddr,vr,hd,vl,hu: 13% 34% 21% 4% 5% 5% 7% 4% 9%
x264 [info]: i4 v,h,dc,ddl,ddr,vr,hd,vl,hu: 6% 78% 6% 1% 2% 1% 2% 1% 3%
x264 [info]: i8c dc,h,v,p: 54% 33% 9% 5%
x264 [info]: Weighted P-Frames: Y:3.6% UV:1.0%
x264 [info]: ref P L0: 58.4% 16.8% 17.3% 7.4% 0.2%
x264 [info]: ref B L0: 78.7% 20.0% 1.2%
x264 [info]: ref B L1: 95.7% 4.3%
x264 [info]: SSIM Mean Y:0.9716443 (15.474db)
x264 [info]: PSNR Mean Y:41.286 U:47.192 V:47.730 Avg:42.538 Global:42.248 kb/s:2541.10
[13:23:25] mux: track 0, 17881 frames, 227179536 bytes, 2541.02 kbps, fifo 1024
[13:23:25] mux: track 1, 33515 frames, 12117890 bytes, 135.54 kbps, fifo 2048
[13:23:25] mux: track 2, 22343 frames, 17159424 bytes, 191.93 kbps, fifo 2048
[13:23:25] libhb: work result = 0
[13:23:26] macgui: incrementQueueItemDone there are no more pending encodes

I have found that ripping using MTR also ends up with the same result, more or less.

I am running a beta of Handbrake, but it is the same version that worked yesterday! I am on 10.8 Mountain Leopard, and this also worked fine yesterday!!

Thanks


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

thenzdaddy said:


> I am running a beta of Handbrake, but it is the same version that worked yesterday! I am on 10.8 Mountain Leopard, and this also worked fine yesterday!!


Worked on the same file?

Are you saying *ALL* videos you try to encode are producing the same error?

P.S. You should put output like that within code tags.


----------

